# Three Cottontailes with the Slingshot Today



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

Not a bad afternoon. Thanks for looking.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Nice catch.. I'd hate to be a rabbit in your neck of the woods


----------



## RUBEN_CO (Sep 1, 2013)

nice. is the hunting ground just crawling with them then?


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

Best regards to arizona and bon appetit!

...from the cold and rainy hamburg...



Rip


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Man your shooting pretty good with that seal sniper. I have one also and I love mine. Thanks for the photos. Keep up the good shooting.

Njones


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

StretchandEat said:


> Nice catch.. I'd hate to be a rabbit in your neck of the woods


If Michael doesn't get them, his son will.

I smell a big rabbit dinner in your near future.

All evidence has been buried. All tapes have been erased.


----------



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

RUBEN_CO said:


> nice. is the hunting ground just crawling with them then?


We have a healthy population, but mostly, I'm a stay at home dad and we just spend a lot of time in the field.


----------



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

Njones said:


> Man your shooting pretty good with that seal sniper. I have one also and I love mine. Thanks for the photos. Keep up the good shooting.
> 
> Njones


It funny, I'll shoot the Seal Sniper okay for a while, then throw some bands on my Scout and I'm deadly accurate with it. But, only for a bit, then I lose it. I'm much more consistent with the Sniper but more accurate, in spurts, with the Scout. I'm going to give the Tube Master Sniper a try soon and hopefully it will cover both bases.


----------



## ImEggscellent85 (Mar 3, 2015)

This out by Tonopah?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

ImEggscellent85 said:


> This out by Tonopah?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, I'm north of Phoenix.


----------



## ImEggscellent85 (Mar 3, 2015)

Oh ok cool, I know a great place 2 miles east of lake pleasant very good for fat quail.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Great hunting and good eating too.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Wow Mike, looks like Cravens cravin' rabbit stew! That one was neatly taken with a firm head shot (all the dreams and thoughts of a cotton tail passed out the other side!). I'd be smiling as well with that bag of fresh rabbit meat. I'd hate to be a rabbit around your place but I'd also hate to be the grocer for lack of your meat business! How many rabbits since you got your Seal Sniper? A bushel? Nice shooting, thanks for inspiring more to enter the enjoyment of hunting with a slingshot.


----------



## Keith.B.Nimble (Jul 15, 2014)

Michael

Is that seal sniper a large or medium? I am thinking of maybe getting one.

Keith


----------



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Wow Mike, looks like Cravens cravin' rabbit stew! That one was neatly taken with a firm head shot (all the dreams and thoughts of a cotton tail passed out the other side!). I'd be smiling as well with that bag of fresh rabbit meat. I'd hate to be a rabbit around your place but I'd also hate to be the grocer for lack of your meat business! How many rabbits since you got your Seal Sniper? A bushel? Nice shooting, thanks for inspiring more to enter the enjoyment of hunting with a slingshot.


Hey there Chuck! I've kiled about a dozen since I caught the slingshot bug a month ago. It's been a lot of fun and provided some good eating.

Michael


----------



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

Keith.B.Nimble said:


> Michael
> 
> Is that seal sniper a large or medium? I am thinking of maybe getting one.
> 
> Keith


Keith, it's a medium and fits me perfectly. My hand measures 7.5" from the base of my palm to the tip of my middle finger. They did not carve out the thumb depression when I first recieved it. I sent it back and had it done and it made the fit some much nicer. You might need to ask for this when ordering.


----------



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

ImEggscellent85 said:


> Oh ok cool, I know a great place 2 miles east of lake pleasant very good for fat quail.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where do live in AZ?


----------



## ImEggscellent85 (Mar 3, 2015)

I live in Surprise about a 45m drive to Anthem and about a Hr from pleasant.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Excellent bag! Sounds like a lot of fun.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## tpinaz (Dec 6, 2015)

aint fair I tell ya, here I am shooting paper targets and you're putting meat on the table  Nice shooting !!


----------



## tpinaz (Dec 6, 2015)

DANG hey, what a problem to have to deal with 

I am gosh darn deadly with both but sometimes more so with the one 

I should have them problems :O


----------



## tpinaz (Dec 6, 2015)

good info there, been looking at one myself, but holding back cuz didn't know how it would fit.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Man your on a roll


----------

